# Mum of two kids wanting to move from AUS to BALI



## Hollypeters (May 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am a Mum of two kids aged (2 and 4 years old) And it has been a life long dream of mine to move overseas... We have decided on Bali, And we were just wondering other peoples experiences?

What schooling options are available? Costs etc?

Housing options?? Costs etc? Do houses come with Proper kitchens?

I would be getting a TEFL qualification before we leave, But what employment opportunities would be available for my husband? 

What township would you think is "Family friendly"?

If you have ANY tips or advice please feel free to comment! Im open to anything and everything. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hollypeters said:


> Hi Guys, I am a Mum of two kids aged (2 and 4 years old) And it has been a life long dream of mine to move overseas... We have decided on Bali, And we were just wondering other peoples experiences?
> 
> What schooling options are available? Costs etc?
> 
> ...


Hi there.
I have a few expat friends in Bali and they have very positive feedback from their experiences living there.

There are several international schools in Bali, so there shouldn't be any problems looking for one. You can check out Bali International Sch and there are many other schools available in Bali. The people are pretty friendly so they can help you out if you have problems. 

There are real estate marketing services if you are looking for a place to live there. Accommodation in Bali is pretty affordable, so don't worry too much about it.


----------

